# """  UPDATE """My Best Friend for 30+ years



## horty (Jun 19, 2019)

This happened a week or so ago, 
My friend Is broken up pretty good, 
All Ribs Broken..
Crushed spine and vertebras, 8 hours surgery a few days ago
Cant Walk
and alot of other little things.

Was just sitting and waiting  for traffic to move because of interstate work.
He's a good man, and he better get better or it will be a very sad for me.
And was excited because he retiring in a few months.
The guy that rear ended him has done this 3 times before, Whats up with that, and he just got out of the hospital and will be fine.
Life's Not Very Fair Sometimes.
I'm not a very religious Man but for my friend I pray for him everyday.
That 4 wheeler is a small one that he just bought for one of his grand kids.


----------



## jbobb1 (Jun 19, 2019)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your friend and his family.
I'm sorry, but this guy that did this should be thrown in a cell and destroy the key!


----------



## astjp2 (Jun 19, 2019)

I have been hit 2 times in the last 2 years, both by young people, I saw the second one on her phone.  She like to the cop and said her foot came off the brake.  Cop would not do anything about her on the phone since HE didnt witness it.


----------



## horty (Jun 19, 2019)

Oh, forgot to put the link to the story if interested.








						1 injured in 4-vehicle I-94 crash that blocked westbound traffic in Fargo
					

FARGO — A driver was taken to the hospital after being injured in a four-vehicle crash on Interstate 94 in Fargo that blocked freeway traffic for nearly an hour Friday evening, June 7.




					www.inforum.com
				



Friend Crash


----------



## fixit (Jun 19, 2019)

PRAYERS FOR YOUR FRIEND


----------



## cbellanca (Jun 19, 2019)

May we all pray for a speedy recovery for your friend.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 19, 2019)

Holy cow, terrible, terrible 
Sorry for your friend


----------



## westerner (Jun 19, 2019)

My best wishes to your friend and his family. A good reminder to remain aware of the vehicles around you, even if you are stopped. A friend of mine, a lifelong professional driver, has told me over and over- "Always leave enough room in front of you to leave your lane, should the need arise."' The stories he tells have fundamentally changed my awareness on the highway.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 20, 2019)

sorry to hear about your friend.
it seems, the innocent pay the price of morons.

i wish a speedy recovery to your friend. 

as for the other guy -i hope he steps on the wrong side of a rake

we need to sterilize folks like the 3 time loser, so the problem is not perpetuated


----------



## horty (Sep 29, 2019)

horty said:


> This happened a week or so ago,
> My friend Is broken up pretty good,
> All Ribs Broken..
> Crushed spine and vertebras, 8 hours surgery a few days ago
> ...


My friend just got out of the hospital about a week ago.
One leg has no feeling and the other is very weak, he was always kinda thin but I think he weighs about 80 lbs.
Poor guy has been through hell, he had pneumonia, then an infection, needs to use a walker.
One good thing he has going for him is he doesn't give up.


----------



## westerner (Sep 29, 2019)

horty said:


> One good thing he has going for him is he doesn't give up.


This right here! It always amazes me how resilient some people are. My dad had some Polio issues that would make a guy cry to watch.
He just lived with it, and whined not at all. I strive to be half as tough.


----------



## Janderso (Sep 30, 2019)

Terrible news.
Know you have friends here.
I hope your buddy has a full recovery.


----------



## Janderso (Sep 30, 2019)

Ulma Doctor said:


> as for the other guy -i hope he steps on the wrong side of a rake



I was thinking a bit more final.


----------



## White wax (Sep 30, 2019)

Any accident is always terrible news and it normally happens so fast within seconds. I just had a knee replacement two months ago and the normal 'pain' had a huge influence on my emotions. I 'planned' for it, knew what was coming and prepared accordingly - sadly your friend had none of these. I am doing a study now about 'Constant pain' and the influence on emotions, vision and the sense of life. I am holding a Masters in Psychology and would like to see the end result. Horty, I pray and hope he will recover fully and I know you will support him during these dark times.


----------



## Cheeseking (Sep 30, 2019)

So sorry to hear about your friend. Hope he recovers and can enjoy his retirement.
It’s crazy out there.


----------



## horty (Oct 1, 2019)

Thanks alot for caring, and I'll let him know.

Tim

Now, need to find the correct place to ask questions about my gingery lathe...


----------



## horty (Oct 8, 2020)

Hi, My friend(?) has been home and doing well, he received about $1.5 million, already purchased a $300.00 home, 5 new 4 wheelers for his kids and grand kids, with all new aluminum trailers, a top of the line suburban, a  BMW for his wife, and more.

Been talking to him off and on for a few weeks, he doesn't want to hangout anymore at my place, always to busy.

I called him on Saturday and said I was coming to town to get some groceries and I could stop by before leaving to go back to the shop.

He said he was having a little get together and cook out with his FRIENDS and maybe some other time..  
Takes me awhile sometimes, but I finally got it..

All I can say is that when he's broke and needs a little money for a bill or cigs or something again, he has alot of new friends to help out now.

Kinda hurts a bit, but should have known what money does to people, I happened in my family when Dad passed away.

So now, I can continue on.

Tim


----------



## hotrats (Oct 8, 2020)

Wow. That's really sad. Is good he is ok, and did get some restitution out of the situation. I would hope he plans out how he will use the windfall. Sometimes, the money runs out before they think. I've seen that happen too. Sounds like you tried to be a true friend though.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 8, 2020)

there are 2 kinds of friends.
the kind that are always there, good or bad
then there is the kind that's only there when it is good for them.

i think we know what kind of friend you have.
(too much) money makes douchebags from normal people


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 8, 2020)

Trauma has unexpected and sometimes extreme effects on people.  So does sudden cash surplus.  This is a sad story, Horty.  I'm sorry you fell out with your friend.


----------



## jbobb1 (Oct 8, 2020)

Money can sometimes change the most average person. Seen it happen myself as well. If/when your friend ends up broke and he needs a friend, lend a shoulder. We all make mistakes, he just went way overboard. Hope everything works itself out Tim.


----------



## Cheeseking (Oct 8, 2020)

Wow. Sad how people can abandon or abuse friendships like that. Hopefully he comes to his semses and realizes how it’s affecting his relationships. 
I must have a warped or overly conservative view of money but even with 1.5 mil falling into my lap theres no way I quit work or go all ghetto-rich buying trappings of true wealth. Its a good chunk sure, but a financial gooberhead can vaporize that number quick. 
Its why the poor usually stay poor and rich get richer.


----------



## astjp2 (Oct 8, 2020)

same thing can happen in marriages unfortunately...


----------



## DavidR8 (Oct 8, 2020)

Geez Tim, that really sucks. I guess for that person money is more important than genuine friendship.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 8, 2020)

I can understand the exuberance of spending some of the windfall, hopefully there's a cap, and the rest is put away. It's sad that when you gain newfound popularity that you forget where you came from.


----------

